# steelhead skin mount



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Just glossed this mount and threw it out in the snow for a pic. Fish was caught on the Big M.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Gus, that's a beautiful job! Congrats!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks DJ. heres a better lighting pic.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

You do great work bro, very realistic!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

sweet


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

welp, first time i saw this i figured it was an april fools joke... i thought you took a picture of a freshly caught fish and said it was a mount... but i should have known better... you plain and simple know fish. best work iv seen around here. great job.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

That is one of the best steelie mounts I have seen! I have seen ALOT of ruined fish, most of the time the color is off and a bad head. Great job.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

That fish looks great I would love to have that on my wall great work!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

great job Gus !!!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! Getting ready to bust out a few more this week.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Sweet looking Steelie! Nice job!!

Mike


----------

